# Simplicity Legacy, weak loader



## oldcarguy (Jul 20, 2012)

I have a 2005 Legacy with 27 diesel, over time the loader has lost some of its power . Everything else works normal ,trans fluid change didn't make any difference. Would like to find shop service manual to see the workings of the hydraulics but can't find one. Hopefully someone has some ideas.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

There are usually pressure relief valves on the hydraulic pump that can be adjusted to boost system pressure as the pump wears. Have you changed the hydraulic filter and cleaned the suction screen lately?


----------

